# Im About This Close To Calling It Quits.....( spoiler)



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Its pretty amazing to me at least, i joned this site what about 9 months ago. Wow how times fly's and when i first joined here i was a very confused and panicked individual. This was even shown through my constant panic esque type posting, constant PM's to my homegirl Ms. Baker and even arguments with other posters. I figured though, that at least by now, things would be improving, maybe even just a little.

Sure you can say, well your living, you have a job, your going to college, but those were things that i planned on doing anyways and just because im doing them doesn't mean that im going to feel better. My life doesn't feel fufilling, i feel like im just a waste or that im wasting time. I started Community College this week and after a few days of it, to me it just feels like a bigger less time consuming version of High School. Many people around here call the CC that im going to the " 13th grade". The only class that ive found interesting so far, ironically is Psychology in the Workplace. Of course it always gets me to thinking deeply about my own problems & of course causes more anxiety. But overall, so far CC just doesn't seem that great to me. And to add onto this, one of my friends who was suppose to be going here with me, family has decided to abruptly just move away out of state. My other friend is also moving away for college & the other close friend i have, while staying in state is going to a college accross the state so i doubt i'll be seeing much of him.

Now as ive mentioned, about a month or so ago, i decided to see a new therapist in hopes that this person would be able to help me. He is a very intelligent individual. He has basically described most of my ANXIETY down to a T. He even said today, that he is pretty confident in the fact that i will be able to conquer my anxiety. Ive mentioned both Depersonalization and Derealization to him, and im not convinced that hes sold on the fact that i suffer from either one. He usually refers to the DP/DR as Derealment or a " strange aura" that i feel. At first he thought that when i told him i kind of felt spacey and detatched, that i was detatched from feelings, which after a few sessions, is not in fact the case, and i never really thought it was. He's asked me various times about the " derealment" what exactly i think it is. And its hard for me to describe and i usually just give him general terms like " feeling spaced out" or " feeling like im in a fog" or i will describe the visual distortions, and to me it seems like he is not quite sure how to tackle the " derealment" aspect of my problem. I think he does have a better grasp on it than the last therapist but still, i don't think he understands 110 % . Matter of fact today he told me him & about 10 other psychologists meet and each present a case to eachother to get insight & feedback and that hes going to present my case to the group. This kind of reinforces my notion that he isn't exactly sure on what the " derealment" is. Im hoping that he will be able to help me with this and that he will understand it fully.

I just sit here and feel so frustrated, because i don't know what im doing and i feel like im just going through the motions in terms of my life. I look in the mirror and i say to myself " na you can't have mental issues, your not supposed to" I mean and even my therapist said this, I don't look like im a mess. Im always well dressed, talkative with people, and i always appear normal to everyone yet i feel so strange. If you saw me in person you would probably say " man theres no way that kid has mental problems" and im not trying to stereotype either. Its just that i think that i seem to project this big street kid, tough guy type of image because i think that has always been my defense not to mention the fact its just how i kinda grew up. Mostly everyone around here is like that & mostly all of my friends are like that or people ive grown up with, so i just sorta adapted to it, all while ALWAYS feeling unique and different from everyone else. Its like i recognize myself, but don't.

I could probably type sooo much more, but ive probably already bored/depressed enough people already. My overall conclusion right now is that i don't understand MY LIFE and that i feel like i just want to give up, say fuck it, end it all & not have to live with this misery anymore.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Its pretty amazing to me at least, i joned this site what about 9 months ago. Wow how times fly's and when i first joined here i was a very confused and panicked individual. This was even shown through my constant panic esque type posting, constant PM's to my homegirl Ms. Baker and even arguments with other posters. I figured though, that at least by now, things would be improving, maybe even just a little.

Sure you can say, well your living, you have a job, your going to college, but those were things that i planned on doing anyways and just because im doing them doesn't mean that im going to feel better. My life doesn't feel fufilling, i feel like im just a waste or that im wasting time. I started Community College this week and after a few days of it, to me it just feels like a bigger less time consuming version of High School. Many people around here call the CC that im going to the " 13th grade". The only class that ive found interesting so far, ironically is Psychology in the Workplace. Of course it always gets me to thinking deeply about my own problems & of course causes more anxiety. But overall, so far CC just doesn't seem that great to me. And to add onto this, one of my friends who was suppose to be going here with me, family has decided to abruptly just move away out of state. My other friend is also moving away for college & the other close friend i have, while staying in state is going to a college accross the state so i doubt i'll be seeing much of him.

Now as ive mentioned, about a month or so ago, i decided to see a new therapist in hopes that this person would be able to help me. He is a very intelligent individual. He has basically described most of my ANXIETY down to a T. He even said today, that he is pretty confident in the fact that i will be able to conquer my anxiety. Ive mentioned both Depersonalization and Derealization to him, and im not convinced that hes sold on the fact that i suffer from either one. He usually refers to the DP/DR as Derealment or a " strange aura" that i feel. At first he thought that when i told him i kind of felt spacey and detatched, that i was detatched from feelings, which after a few sessions, is not in fact the case, and i never really thought it was. He's asked me various times about the " derealment" what exactly i think it is. And its hard for me to describe and i usually just give him general terms like " feeling spaced out" or " feeling like im in a fog" or i will describe the visual distortions, and to me it seems like he is not quite sure how to tackle the " derealment" aspect of my problem. I think he does have a better grasp on it than the last therapist but still, i don't think he understands 110 % . Matter of fact today he told me him & about 10 other psychologists meet and each present a case to eachother to get insight & feedback and that hes going to present my case to the group. This kind of reinforces my notion that he isn't exactly sure on what the " derealment" is. Im hoping that he will be able to help me with this and that he will understand it fully.

I just sit here and feel so frustrated, because i don't know what im doing and i feel like im just going through the motions in terms of my life. I look in the mirror and i say to myself " na you can't have mental issues, your not supposed to" I mean and even my therapist said this, I don't look like im a mess. Im always well dressed, talkative with people, and i always appear normal to everyone yet i feel so strange. If you saw me in person you would probably say " man theres no way that kid has mental problems" and im not trying to stereotype either. Its just that i think that i seem to project this big street kid, tough guy type of image because i think that has always been my defense not to mention the fact its just how i kinda grew up. Mostly everyone around here is like that & mostly all of my friends are like that or people ive grown up with, so i just sorta adapted to it, all while ALWAYS feeling unique and different from everyone else. Its like i recognize myself, but don't.

I could probably type sooo much more, but ive probably already bored/depressed enough people already. My overall conclusion right now is that i don't understand MY LIFE and that i feel like i just want to give up, say fuck it, end it all & not have to live with this misery anymore.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi,

We didn't talk to each other much but I just want to tell you you are not alone. We have all the same type of problem. And I want to tell you not to give up. Because if you do, it's SURE you will never heal, you understand? Many many people recover, you have to keep the faith.

Don't give up!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi,

We didn't talk to each other much but I just want to tell you you are not alone. We have all the same type of problem. And I want to tell you not to give up. Because if you do, it's SURE you will never heal, you understand? Many many people recover, you have to keep the faith.

Don't give up!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Cynthia, i appreciate the response, but as far as recovies from this hell, im only aware of maybe like 10 at most. And on the old site there was THOUSANDS registered.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Cynthia, i appreciate the response, but as far as recovies from this hell, im only aware of maybe like 10 at most. And on the old site there was THOUSANDS registered.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Soulbro,

But remember this.... many people got this, but are not aware how to explain this..... and don't know this site too!!!

And people who recovered.... are not on illness sites, you understand? After you are well, you probably don't care anymore of those sites, you don't want to remember you were ill before....

So don't give up!! And believe on yourself! There must me something that helps you now? AD? Benzo? Something?

Don't give up!

Cyn xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Soulbro,

But remember this.... many people got this, but are not aware how to explain this..... and don't know this site too!!!

And people who recovered.... are not on illness sites, you understand? After you are well, you probably don't care anymore of those sites, you don't want to remember you were ill before....

So don't give up!! And believe on yourself! There must me something that helps you now? AD? Benzo? Something?

Don't give up!

Cyn xx


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi SB

Just one question - if you DIDN'T have dp/dr what would be the differences in your life?

rob


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi SB

Just one question - if you DIDN'T have dp/dr what would be the differences in your life?

rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Rob, thats a very good question, well i know that one thing is certain, I probably wouldn't have any visual disturbances, theres a good chance that i might be happier, and theres also a good chance i would have ended up going to the college that i was originally going to go to. I also don't think that i would feel as miserable, and socially id most likely be able to drink & smoke, or at least drink, and therefore my social life might be better. I wouldn't have to take meds ^ wory about their side effects & whether or not they work. I wouldn't have any existential thoughts.

I think i would overall just feel better and have more energy, especially mentally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Rob, thats a very good question, well i know that one thing is certain, I probably wouldn't have any visual disturbances, theres a good chance that i might be happier, and theres also a good chance i would have ended up going to the college that i was originally going to go to. I also don't think that i would feel as miserable, and socially id most likely be able to drink & smoke, or at least drink, and therefore my social life might be better. I wouldn't have to take meds ^ wory about their side effects & whether or not they work. I wouldn't have any existential thoughts.

I think i would overall just feel better and have more energy, especially mentally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

id also feel normal & not strange all of the time


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

id also feel normal & not strange all of the time


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

You know what SB? If I didn't have DP and these daily debilitating problems with my neck I probably would have some other problem that would depress me (although I'm sure it wouldn't be as severe)... that's how we are as humans... we always want more and we always have something to complain about... and to let you in on a little secret, I have pondered suicide MANY a times. All right, it wasn't a secret, but here's how I get past those periods: think about those you would leave behind, ie. your mother. How would they react? I know I could never do that to my mom. Also, if you do end your life, how will you ever know if it would have improved? Try to keep focused on your healing (as it seems you are) and adjust your lifestyle to better your symptoms...ie. perhaps anxiety makes your symptoms worse? well then try to lesson the anxiety in your life. For me this involved a temporary break from university. Also, I need to lie down often so I am currently not working either. So I have lessened both the stress and anxiety in my life and allowed myself plenty of time to lie down and rest my neck muscles. I really do think you need an antidepressant to help you out through all this shit. Please try one. Keep us updated and don't forget YOU ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR FUTURE.

uni-girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

You know what SB? If I didn't have DP and these daily debilitating problems with my neck I probably would have some other problem that would depress me (although I'm sure it wouldn't be as severe)... that's how we are as humans... we always want more and we always have something to complain about... and to let you in on a little secret, I have pondered suicide MANY a times. All right, it wasn't a secret, but here's how I get past those periods: think about those you would leave behind, ie. your mother. How would they react? I know I could never do that to my mom. Also, if you do end your life, how will you ever know if it would have improved? Try to keep focused on your healing (as it seems you are) and adjust your lifestyle to better your symptoms...ie. perhaps anxiety makes your symptoms worse? well then try to lesson the anxiety in your life. For me this involved a temporary break from university. Also, I need to lie down often so I am currently not working either. So I have lessened both the stress and anxiety in my life and allowed myself plenty of time to lie down and rest my neck muscles. I really do think you need an antidepressant to help you out through all this shit. Please try one. Keep us updated and don't forget YOU ARE IN CONTROL OF YOUR FUTURE.

uni-girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I was on a Anti Depressant before and it did nothing for me. But maybe i could try another.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I was on a Anti Depressant before and it did nothing for me. But maybe i could try another.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I was on a Anti Depressant before and it did nothing for me. But maybe i could try another.


Please, do try another!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I was on a Anti Depressant before and it did nothing for me. But maybe i could try another.


Please, do try another!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i'll have to have my mom schedule an appointment with the psych & see what he thinks. Today my therapist recommended Paxil. Anyone here currently taking Paxil or have taken it in the past?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i'll have to have my mom schedule an appointment with the psych & see what he thinks. Today my therapist recommended Paxil. Anyone here currently taking Paxil or have taken it in the past?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

this reminds me all this talk about if we didnt have dp..
there is always some other worry to replace it,with me whenever i feel better i worry about money all of the time,ive started to worry about money again so maybe thats a good sigh,i dunno

but keep doing what you are doing and it will get easier


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

this reminds me all this talk about if we didnt have dp..
there is always some other worry to replace it,with me whenever i feel better i worry about money all of the time,ive started to worry about money again so maybe thats a good sigh,i dunno

but keep doing what you are doing and it will get easier


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I went to the community college and now I'm a senior in a 4 year college. For what it's worth some professors call graduate students 17th graders because some poeple feel your supposed to work a few years before coming back to get your MBA. But I'm just gonna go straight through and get it over with. People will be people. Just stay in CC and focus on where you want to transfer. It's a cheap alternative to Freshmen and Sophomore year in college. Many people choose to go to CC for the money or because they don't wanna leave home yet. Don't be discouraged. Take care soul.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I went to the community college and now I'm a senior in a 4 year college. For what it's worth some professors call graduate students 17th graders because some poeple feel your supposed to work a few years before coming back to get your MBA. But I'm just gonna go straight through and get it over with. People will be people. Just stay in CC and focus on where you want to transfer. It's a cheap alternative to Freshmen and Sophomore year in college. Many people choose to go to CC for the money or because they don't wanna leave home yet. Don't be discouraged. Take care soul.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SB,

For what it's worth, I just want to say I have not heard you sound better since you joined the board. Please don't get negative on not being exactly where you think you should be at this time. I think it's great that you have come far enough to be holding down the job you spoke recently of as liking, and going to college. I think it's really an admirable effort. Wish I could find the inner strength to do as much.

I wish you success, SB. Don't sell yourself short at this stage of the game. You ain't even near half-time yet. 

take care,
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SB,

For what it's worth, I just want to say I have not heard you sound better since you joined the board. Please don't get negative on not being exactly where you think you should be at this time. I think it's great that you have come far enough to be holding down the job you spoke recently of as liking, and going to college. I think it's really an admirable effort. Wish I could find the inner strength to do as much.

I wish you success, SB. Don't sell yourself short at this stage of the game. You ain't even near half-time yet. 

take care,
terri


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear SB,

Firstly, you are far from alone, though I was so lucky to have gone to a wonderful private school Pre-K through 12. Saved my life. It was my family. My goal was to get away from my Mother. I loved university, I loved school, my friends even though I had academic troubles.

My focus was always the arts.... music, drama, singing, piano. Like you, those things sustained me. Can you take a music class at CC? Seems it might be a time to take say an elective in what you really want to do.

Also, this really pisses me off.



> "He usually refers to the DP/DR as Derealment"


Bro, to the best of my knowledge, *there is no such term in psychiatry or psychology or neurology!* If this person is a psychologist he is less likely to know/understand Depersonalizaion and DEREALIZATION. There is NO SUCH THING as "Derealment". Sounds... ridiculous.

Personally, and this is jaded old Dreamer speaking, I'd see a psychiatrist and not THIS particular psychologist. There are some very good psychologists, but they frequently (my experience) no far less than M.D. psychiatrists. A Ph.D. after someone's name is not equivalent to an M.D. even though they both call themselves doctor.

This isn't to say however that there aren't a dismal number in ignorant psychiatrists out there.

But dear Lord, there is no such word.

But Bro, hang in. Life has its good moments. I've lost so much in my life. I am indeed for all intents and purposes severely limited by anxiety, DP/DR and depression. I have wanted to give up many, many times.

But meds, therapy, perspective, good people in my life, special moments, I look back and look at the loss, but also at the accomplishment.

You are too young to give up now. Honestly, can you take any kind of music course? Anything from History of Music to lessons on a particular instrument to sight-singing/sight-reading, to Psychology of Music, to Acoustics ... there must be some sort of Music department there? I hope. If not, is there another CC that could provide you with a better curriculum.

Take the courses you need, but take the courses you WANT to as well.

Hope this helps a bit.

THERE IS NO SUCH TERM AS DEREALMENT. I'm sorry, I'm old and crabby, but I don't like your psychologist. Forgive.

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear SB,

Firstly, you are far from alone, though I was so lucky to have gone to a wonderful private school Pre-K through 12. Saved my life. It was my family. My goal was to get away from my Mother. I loved university, I loved school, my friends even though I had academic troubles.

My focus was always the arts.... music, drama, singing, piano. Like you, those things sustained me. Can you take a music class at CC? Seems it might be a time to take say an elective in what you really want to do.

Also, this really pisses me off.



> "He usually refers to the DP/DR as Derealment"


Bro, to the best of my knowledge, *there is no such term in psychiatry or psychology or neurology!* If this person is a psychologist he is less likely to know/understand Depersonalizaion and DEREALIZATION. There is NO SUCH THING as "Derealment". Sounds... ridiculous.

Personally, and this is jaded old Dreamer speaking, I'd see a psychiatrist and not THIS particular psychologist. There are some very good psychologists, but they frequently (my experience) no far less than M.D. psychiatrists. A Ph.D. after someone's name is not equivalent to an M.D. even though they both call themselves doctor.

This isn't to say however that there aren't a dismal number in ignorant psychiatrists out there.

But dear Lord, there is no such word.

But Bro, hang in. Life has its good moments. I've lost so much in my life. I am indeed for all intents and purposes severely limited by anxiety, DP/DR and depression. I have wanted to give up many, many times.

But meds, therapy, perspective, good people in my life, special moments, I look back and look at the loss, but also at the accomplishment.

You are too young to give up now. Honestly, can you take any kind of music course? Anything from History of Music to lessons on a particular instrument to sight-singing/sight-reading, to Psychology of Music, to Acoustics ... there must be some sort of Music department there? I hope. If not, is there another CC that could provide you with a better curriculum.

Take the courses you need, but take the courses you WANT to as well.

Hope this helps a bit.

THERE IS NO SUCH TERM AS DEREALMENT. I'm sorry, I'm old and crabby, but I don't like your psychologist. Forgive.

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Dreamer thanks for the response.

I view you and Janine as kind of the guru's of this website. I have never heard of the term " derealment" either. But i guess maybe hes trying to shorten the word Derealization. I really don't know. He seems like a good psychologist/therapist, but maybe im just being fooled? I really don't know what to look for in terms of a therapist, i mean its not like they advertise as " Hey i can help you with such & such". Would you suggest i try to find a THIRD therapist? The only thing is my insurance covered vists are almost up and im gonna have to start paying out of the pocket so i don't know whats going to happen.

As far as music, yeah they do have a music department, but theres two problems, 1. im going for a degree in Business ( i figured if i ever want to start my own record lable that this could help) & 2. when i registered for classes, mostly ALL of the music classes that fit into my schedule were not available, not available as an elective, or already full to the maximum. And i don't play instruments & i can't read music, so just like last year in High School if i took a class there may be a good chance that i would fail, unless it was like a Music History class or something. Maybe i will look into it, for the second semester.

terri, thank you for the reply as well, and i hope that one day, if i make it that far, that i will not only say i feel better, but say that i have recovered from this miserable hell. And i hope many of you can one day say the same thing to.

thanks for the replies

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Dreamer thanks for the response.

I view you and Janine as kind of the guru's of this website. I have never heard of the term " derealment" either. But i guess maybe hes trying to shorten the word Derealization. I really don't know. He seems like a good psychologist/therapist, but maybe im just being fooled? I really don't know what to look for in terms of a therapist, i mean its not like they advertise as " Hey i can help you with such & such". Would you suggest i try to find a THIRD therapist? The only thing is my insurance covered vists are almost up and im gonna have to start paying out of the pocket so i don't know whats going to happen.

As far as music, yeah they do have a music department, but theres two problems, 1. im going for a degree in Business ( i figured if i ever want to start my own record lable that this could help) & 2. when i registered for classes, mostly ALL of the music classes that fit into my schedule were not available, not available as an elective, or already full to the maximum. And i don't play instruments & i can't read music, so just like last year in High School if i took a class there may be a good chance that i would fail, unless it was like a Music History class or something. Maybe i will look into it, for the second semester.

terri, thank you for the reply as well, and i hope that one day, if i make it that far, that i will not only say i feel better, but say that i have recovered from this miserable hell. And i hope many of you can one day say the same thing to.

thanks for the replies

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I know we don't really like each other but I do know how you feel. It's frustrating and confusing and I used to be tempted to end it all the time. I guess all you can do is hang in there and go through each day. :-\ I think your shrink is right when he says you can conquer the anxiety, it just takes a very long time which sucks because anxiety is such a bitch to deal with and being patient and having anxiety just don't mix real well. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I know we don't really like each other but I do know how you feel. It's frustrating and confusing and I used to be tempted to end it all the time. I guess all you can do is hang in there and go through each day. :-\ I think your shrink is right when he says you can conquer the anxiety, it just takes a very long time which sucks because anxiety is such a bitch to deal with and being patient and having anxiety just don't mix real well. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

^ thanks for the reply, and im not really mad about before

like my dad always says " the past is the past and you can't change it"

i just need to get better, im thinking if i can make it to the winter, i may be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

^ thanks for the reply, and im not really mad about before

like my dad always says " the past is the past and you can't change it"

i just need to get better, im thinking if i can make it to the winter, i may be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think your therapist is bad at all...granted, Dreamer's right that there is no such thing as "derealment" lol...but sometimes shrinks will invent terms along with the patient. I wonder if maybe at the beginning when you two were talking, maybe he coined that term and now it's sort of an "in" joke/word between the two of you.

It sounds to me like he has a good handle on you (other things you've said before). So the J-nizzle's take is a "thumbs up" on this therapist, grin....

Also, SoulBro, are you still withdrawing from the anti-psychotic? Sometimes when we come OFF those pills, we enter a kind of very short depression (about a week, two weeks tops). I did, when I came off Stellazine....I felt so hopeless and it was so powerful..but went away fast.

It might be why you were especially hopeless today, just a guess.

Hang in there, my homeboy friend. You're gonna make it. I said so early on, and I still say so.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think your therapist is bad at all...granted, Dreamer's right that there is no such thing as "derealment" lol...but sometimes shrinks will invent terms along with the patient. I wonder if maybe at the beginning when you two were talking, maybe he coined that term and now it's sort of an "in" joke/word between the two of you.

It sounds to me like he has a good handle on you (other things you've said before). So the J-nizzle's take is a "thumbs up" on this therapist, grin....

Also, SoulBro, are you still withdrawing from the anti-psychotic? Sometimes when we come OFF those pills, we enter a kind of very short depression (about a week, two weeks tops). I did, when I came off Stellazine....I felt so hopeless and it was so powerful..but went away fast.

It might be why you were especially hopeless today, just a guess.

Hang in there, my homeboy friend. You're gonna make it. I said so early on, and I still say so.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Janine thank you for the reply, you know i appreciate it.

Um im currently still weining off of Respirdal, ive decreased my doseage. But i haven't completely stopped it


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Janine thank you for the reply, you know i appreciate it.

Um im currently still weining off of Respirdal, ive decreased my doseage. But i haven't completely stopped it


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

> For what it's worth, I just want to say I have not heard you sound better since you joined the board.
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

> For what it's worth, I just want to say I have not heard you sound better since you joined the board.
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I think it was SC who said that and its so true. I think he said something quite funny like 'they all move onto Yippee! I'm sane selfhelp.com'. I think that being such a misunderstood condition without sufficient research, we don't know the real statistics for recovery. The way I see it is without adequate information 
1) Those who are really suffering have to go through trial and error with therapy and meds to get it sorted.
2) Many people won't know that they have dp/dr as it isn't well known. These people probably haven't suffered too badly from it so don't research it and end up on these websites/forums. So we are not getting useful info from them. We only see the worse cases because those people are seeking help. I described it to my friends and nearly every single one of them said they had had that feeling at some point in their lives but just ignored it and it went away. Especially after smoking a joint. (A lot of my friends have panic attacks - thinking of sueing our school!)

Also, if there were thousands registered on the last site, chances are the reason they haven't come back is because they don't need to. You lose interest in the subject as it consumes less of your thinking and want to just get on with it.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I think it was SC who said that and its so true. I think he said something quite funny like 'they all move onto Yippee! I'm sane selfhelp.com'. I think that being such a misunderstood condition without sufficient research, we don't know the real statistics for recovery. The way I see it is without adequate information 
1) Those who are really suffering have to go through trial and error with therapy and meds to get it sorted.
2) Many people won't know that they have dp/dr as it isn't well known. These people probably haven't suffered too badly from it so don't research it and end up on these websites/forums. So we are not getting useful info from them. We only see the worse cases because those people are seeking help. I described it to my friends and nearly every single one of them said they had had that feeling at some point in their lives but just ignored it and it went away. Especially after smoking a joint. (A lot of my friends have panic attacks - thinking of sueing our school!)

Also, if there were thousands registered on the last site, chances are the reason they haven't come back is because they don't need to. You lose interest in the subject as it consumes less of your thinking and want to just get on with it.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

S.Brotha,

Hang in there playa...you know I got you!

Though alot of your friends are moving away, just view this as maybe a time for yourself and maybe time to meet some new people.

At least football is back in season and before you know it basketball will be back in season. So that will give ya something extra to do.

Just keep listenin to your music, watchin those sports, working, goin to school (there is nothing wrong with CC), and stayin away from the weed 

You'll be good, just hang in there. I think what UniversityGirl said is really awesome and sums it up about suicide (cause I have thought about it before): Think about the people you will leave behind and how they will feel. Suicide is kind of a selfish thing too. And also, though the DP, etc. will be gone, you won't even notice, cause you will be DEAD! Seems like a solution, but it really isn't. Hang in there man. I'll holla at you on IM soon. Just hang in there. Holla,

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

S.Brotha,

Hang in there playa...you know I got you!

Though alot of your friends are moving away, just view this as maybe a time for yourself and maybe time to meet some new people.

At least football is back in season and before you know it basketball will be back in season. So that will give ya something extra to do.

Just keep listenin to your music, watchin those sports, working, goin to school (there is nothing wrong with CC), and stayin away from the weed 

You'll be good, just hang in there. I think what UniversityGirl said is really awesome and sums it up about suicide (cause I have thought about it before): Think about the people you will leave behind and how they will feel. Suicide is kind of a selfish thing too. And also, though the DP, etc. will be gone, you won't even notice, cause you will be DEAD! Seems like a solution, but it really isn't. Hang in there man. I'll holla at you on IM soon. Just hang in there. Holla,

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
Recovery takes time...it takes as long as it takes. It is a bumpy road. Ill share something with you. I used to get massive panic attacks when driving my car in my local area. I was a complete mess every single time. I kept going like that for a WHOLE YEAR...until one day I realised that I was driving without any anxiety. Now I can drive just fine. Can you imagine if I quit getting into my car after 11 months and 27 days? I never would have known that I can get over this horror whilst driving. I would have thought "well, I tried and tried and it never got any bettter, I am incurable". This time last year I spent every day thinking of ending it all. This lasted for months. Luckily I am more scared of death than this hellish condition. I am glad I stuck around. I know a really good quote. "The light at the end of the tunnel has been temporarily switched off". You have to ride it out...this wave of dispair because it will subside. Things do get better but it takes time and the right meds and therapist. Luckily there are plenty of meds and plenty of therapists around.

Take care of yourself
Monika


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
Recovery takes time...it takes as long as it takes. It is a bumpy road. Ill share something with you. I used to get massive panic attacks when driving my car in my local area. I was a complete mess every single time. I kept going like that for a WHOLE YEAR...until one day I realised that I was driving without any anxiety. Now I can drive just fine. Can you imagine if I quit getting into my car after 11 months and 27 days? I never would have known that I can get over this horror whilst driving. I would have thought "well, I tried and tried and it never got any bettter, I am incurable". This time last year I spent every day thinking of ending it all. This lasted for months. Luckily I am more scared of death than this hellish condition. I am glad I stuck around. I know a really good quote. "The light at the end of the tunnel has been temporarily switched off". You have to ride it out...this wave of dispair because it will subside. Things do get better but it takes time and the right meds and therapist. Luckily there are plenty of meds and plenty of therapists around.

Take care of yourself
Monika


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies, including Bunk.

feedback is always reassuring to me.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies, including Bunk.

feedback is always reassuring to me.

Peace


----------

